# Monday Night Football Cincinnati Skyline



## Chris Stegner (Nov 10, 2010)

Whenever the Cinicnnati Bengals are on Monday Night Football there are 2 things for certain, the Bengals get the crap beat out of them on national TV and there are photographers all over the surrounding hills shooting the skyline. I was one of them last Monday night. They also lit the Great American Ballpark (Reds stadium) as a tribute to Sparky Anderson who passed away on the 4th of November. So with both stadiums lit and a newly built (and lit) Great American Tower I headed out.

I shot quite a few panoramics as well as these image, although I won't post them here as you hust can't appreciate the 200 MBs worth of image here. If you'd like to see the rest (including the panos) check here.

1






2





3





4





5





6


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 10, 2010)

how's it going stenger, some nice pics, i'll need to get myself back down to cincy at night for some shots. did some day shots a couple months back but was there with the sun high and it blew most of the pics out.   good seeing a familar name on a new site.


----------

